# Even Though I get much grief, thought I would post some pics!!



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

Well I picked up another Skyline from Customs and drove it back to colorado. Long Drive from Georgia but it was a nice drive! I am not going to even go into the paperwork shit because I dont feel like listening to the whining. I also have my 300zx in these pictures, I took them outside 9 Second Racing. You can see the Silver GTS in there also along with 9 Second's Flagship car their 240SX/BR26 Conversion. Enjoy the pics...









New Skyline Revolution Logo..



























The Twins 









Let the fun begin.....


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

very nice cars!


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Very nice, any other pics of the silver one and the S14?


----------



## swing (May 2, 2005)

Nice pic as usual ! :thumbup:


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

ABuSD said:


> Very nice, any other pics of the silver one and the S14?


I wont post more pics of 9 Seconds cars without asking them 1st.


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

96skylineguy said:


> I wont post more pics of 9 Seconds cars without asking them 1st.


teh cars are looking sweet chris


----------



## swing (May 2, 2005)

really want to see some in action video


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

swing said:


> really want to see some in action video


AGREED!!! :thumbup:


----------



## JamesonGST (Nov 20, 2003)

96skylineguy said:


> I wont post more pics of 9 Seconds cars without asking them 1st.


They did an amazing job on their 240SX, got to check it out at the Drift Showoff down in the springs this summer. You ever talk with the guys at Trenz at all? One of their guys picked up a R34 last year that they were trying to figure how to get legalized. Not sure how they were planning on getting this done or much progress they have made since than.


----------



## Nizmogurl (Oct 11, 2003)

*wow*

Oh my god! Those cars are awesome. I look forward to the day I can afford one, it is my dream car. 
Peace







96skylineguy said:


> Well I picked up another Skyline from Customs and drove it back to colorado. Long Drive from Georgia but it was a nice drive! I am not going to even go into the paperwork shit because I dont feel like listening to the whining. I also have my 300zx in these pictures, I took them outside 9 Second Racing. You can see the Silver GTS in there also along with 9 Second's Flagship car their 240SX/BR26 Conversion. Enjoy the pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JamesonGST said:


> They did an amazing job on their 240SX, got to check it out at the Drift Showoff down in the springs this summer. You ever talk with the guys at Trenz at all? One of their guys picked up a R34 last year that they were trying to figure how to get legalized. Not sure how they were planning on getting this done or much progress they have made since than.


I haven't talked to Yee or Wayne in a while, I'm gonna have to stop by and see them again. Is Trenz still in the same place or did they move? I drove by there (East of Colorado on Evans) a few days ago and I didn't see the shop sign.


----------



## JamesonGST (Nov 20, 2003)

Zen31ZR said:


> I haven't talked to Yee or Wayne in a while, I'm gonna have to stop by and see them again. Is Trenz still in the same place or did they move? I drove by there (East of Colorado on Evans) a few days ago and I didn't see the shop sign.



Actually they moved farther down Evans between Holly and Monaco, across from McDonalds.


----------



## Mr.Owl (Sep 9, 2005)

Is the 300zx really being sold? Saw this one ebay and I was just wondering.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Niss...Z6398QQitemZ4582677848QQrdZ1#ebayphotohosting


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

Mr.Owl said:


> Is the 300zx really being sold? Saw this one ebay and I was just wondering.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Niss...Z6398QQitemZ4582677848QQrdZ1#ebayphotohosting


Yep I have aquired the information that I was needing the 300z for from an outside source. NHTSA has verified the information and it is legit, this information also included the hardware mods and software to load on to the dyno to help get the r34's legalized. I just sold both my GTS's and the GTR I back to my original exporter so that I can fund purchasing a 99 GTR Vspec from my new counterpart company.


----------



## golfer17 (Oct 18, 2005)

awesome. the cars look great. i love that rb26 240 too, i almost dropped an rb25 in mine, but ultimately decided that weight distribution was more important than power and wow factor (plus im a little lazy sometimes...).


----------

